#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [Tutorial] - Instalação Cacti + Templates Mikrotik e Ubiquiti + Weathermap no CentOS

## mastergloom

Olá, Amigos

Esse tutorial tem como objetivo mostrar passo a passo a instalação e configuração do Cacti + Templates para monitorar equipamentos Mikrotik e Ubiquiti + Plugin Weathermap no CentOS 

*1 - INSTALAÇÃO CACTI*

*1 - Pré-requisitos*
*O primeiro passo é instalar os pacotes necessários:*



```
yum -y install mysql-server php php-cli php-mysql net-snmp-utils rrdtool \
php-snmp gcc mysql-devel net-snmp-devel autoconf automake libtool dos2unix
```

 
*Agora vamos ter certeza que nosso servidor web e banco de dados estão configurados para inicializar automaticamente:*



```
chkconfig httpd on
chkconfig mysqld on
chkconfig crond on
```

 
*3- Depois de certificar que esses serviços estão configurados para iniciar após uma reinicialização, vamos iniciá-los manualmente, para continuar a instalação:*



```
service httpd restart
service mysqld restart
service httpd restart
```

 
*4 - Arquivos Cacti*
*O próximo passo é fazer o download da última versão do cacti, para isso acesse http://www.cacti.net/download_cacti.php, nesse caso, vamos usar a 0.8.8f.*



```
cd /var/www/html
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/cacti-0.8.8f.tar.gz
tar -xzvf cacti-0.8.8f.tar.gz
```

 
*5 - Cron e permissões de arquivo*
*O Cacti usa cron (tarefa agendada), paro isso recomendo criar um usuário especial:*



```
adduser cacti
```

 
*Adicione uma tarefa cron para executar a cada 5 minutos:*



```
echo "*/5 * * * * cacti php /var/www/html/cacti/poller.php &>/dev/null" >> /etc/cron.d/cacti
```

 
*Precisamos ter certeza de que as permissões no registro RRA e diretórios estão definidos corretamente:*



```
cd /var/www/html/cacti
chown -R cacti.apache rra log 
chmod 775 rra log
```

 
*6 - Banco de Dados Cacti*
*Agora que extraiu todos os arquivos do cacti, podemos avançar na preparação e configuração do banco de dados.* 

*Vamos criar um novo banco de dados e atribuir um usuário especial para ele:*



```
mysqladmin -u root -p create cacti
mysql -p cacti < /var/www/html/cacti/cacti.sql
mysql -u root -p
```

 
*Nesse momento você vai estar na tela de pront de comando do mysql, digite a linha abaixo e altere a senha:*



```
GRANT ALL ON cacti.* TO [email protected] IDENTIFIED BY 'MINHASENHA';
flush privileges;
exit
```

 
*O último passado agora é adicionar as informações do banco de dados no cacti, para isso acesse:*



```
cd /var/www/html/cacti/include/
vi config.php
```

 


```
$database_type = "mysql";
$database_default = "cacti";
$database_hostname = "localhost";
$database_username = "cactiuser";
$database_password = "MINHASENHA";
$database_port = "3306";
$database_ssl = false;
```

 
*Para terminar desative o SELinux:*



```
vi /etc/sysconfig/selinu
```

 
*Altere a linha conforme abaixo:*



```
SELINUX=disabled
```

 
*Pronto! Agora você pode acessar o Cacti: http://localhost/cacti/*
Usuário: admin
Senha: admin

*2 - INSTALAÇÃO E CONFIGURAÇÃO TEMPLATES UBIQUITI E MIKROTIK*

O Cacti tem como principal objetivo monitorar sua rede, por esse motivo vou apresentar logo abaixo, dois Templates essências para quem trabalha com equipamentos wireless da Ubiquiti e Mikrotik.

*1 - Template Ubiquiti*

Faça o download dos arquivos - Ubiquiti-Cacti-2.zip*Descompacte os arquivos**Envie os arquivos abaixo para o diretório*


```
/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/
```

 
AirOS5_6.xmlAirOS5_6_AP

*OBS:* Em nosso exemplo vai ser /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/resource/snmp_queries/ 


Acesse o cacti http://localhost/cacti/Aba ConsoleImport/ExportImport Templates

*Envie os arquivos* 
cacti_host_template_ubiquiti_airos_5_6_ap 
cacti_host_template_ubiquiti_airos_5_6_cpe

*2 - Template Mikrotik*

Faça o download dos arquivos - mikrotik-20090210.zipDescompacte os arquivosEnvie para o diretório principal do cacti


```
/var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f
```

 
Acesse o cacti http://localhost/cacti/Aba ConsoleImport/ExportImport TemplatesEnvie o arquivo cacti_host_template_mikrotik que está na pasta template

*3 - INSTALAÇÃO** WEATHERMAP*

Neste tópico vamos iniciar a instalação e configuração do plugin Weathermaps.

*1 - Acesse o diretório de plugins do cacti e efetue o download da última versão disponível no site http://network-weathermap.com/*



```
cd /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins
wget http://network-weathermap.com/files/php-weathermap-0.97c.zip
unzip php-weathermap-0.97c.zip
```

 
*obs: caso não tenha instalado o unzip, siga os passos abaixo:*



```
yum install unzip
```

 
*2 - Instalações de pacotes necessários*

*GD EXTENSION*



```
yum install gd gd-devel php-gd
service httpd restart
```

 
Pronto! Agora vamos continuar a configurar...

*4 - CRIANDO E GERANDO SEU PRIMEIRO MAPA*

*3 - Criar seu primeiro mapa*
Agora que está tudo instalado e funcionando, vamos criar nosso mapa de testes


Acesse o cacti http://localhost/cacti/Aba Weathermap

*No canto inferior em clique em editor*
(caminho /cacti/plugins/weathermap/editor.php)

*Na tela abaixo, em:* Create A New Map -> Named vamos digitar o nome do mapa:



*Ex: Named: teste.conf (digite o nome seguido de .conf)
*
*Create*

*Agora vamos criar o mapa, na parte superior da tela está o menu, os principais recursos que vamos utilizar são:*




*Add Node:* Adiciona um novo dispositivo 
*Add Link:* Essa opção serve para adicionar um link entre dois pontos, para isso você precisa:
*Adicionar dois nodes**Clicar em add link*Selecionar o primeiro node e logo em seguida o segundo
*Map Properties*
*Map Title:* Titulo do Mapa*Legend Text:* Legenda (opcional)*Map Size:* Tamanho da tela
*Map Style*
*Link Labels:* Altere essa opção para Percentage

*4 - Gerar o mapa*
*Para gerar o mapa, acesse o diretório principal do Weathermap:*



```
cd /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap
```

 
*Digite o código abaixo:*



```
./weathermap --config configs/teste.conf --output= teste.png --htmloutput teste.html
```

 
*Sendo teste o nome do mapa criado anteriormente.*

*Para verificar se o mapa foi gerado com sucesso, acesse:* http://localhost/cacti/plugins/weathermap/teste.html

*Caso apresentar algum erro no Console/Getopt.php, quando executar o comando, instale os pacotes abaixo:*



```
yum install php-pear php-pear-DB php-pear-DB-DataObject php-pear-DB-DataObject-FormBuilder php-pear-MDB2 
yum install php-pear-Date php-pear-Numbers-Roman php-pear-Numbers-Words php-pear-HTML-Common php-pear-HTML-QuickForm 
yum install php-pear-HTML-QuickForm-advmultiselect php-pear-HTML-Table php-pear-Archive-Tar php-pear-Auth-SASL 
yum install php-pear-Console-Getopt php-pear-HTTP php-pear-Image-Canvas php-pear-Image-Color php-pear-Image-Graph 
yum install php-pear-Image-GraphViz php-pear-Mail php-pear-Mail-Mime php-pear-Net-SMTP php-pear-Net-Socket 
yum install php-pear-Net-Traceroute php-pear-Net-Ping php-pear-Validate php-pear-XML-RPC
```

 
*5 - Atualizar todos os mapas automaticamente usando cron*
*Cada vez que você deseja atualizar um mapa é necessário executar o comando acima, para automatizar essa tarefa, digite:*



```
cd /usr/sbin/
touch upweathermap.sh
vi upweathermap.sh
```

 
*Cole o script abaixo:*


```
#!/bin/bash
#Criado por Luciano Rampanelli
 
lst=`ls -la /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/configs/*.conf |cut -d '/' -f9 |sed 's/.conf//g'`
echo $lst |sed 's/ /\n/g' > /tmp/.mapcnt
countr=`cat /tmp/.mapcnt |wc -l`
 
cd /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/
while [ $countr -gt 0 ]; do
tomap=`cat /tmp/.mapcnt |sed 's/ //g'|sed -n $countr"p"`
 
echo "Atualizando mapa:" $tomap
/usr/bin/php ./weathermap --config /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/configs/$tomap.conf --output /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/$tomap.png --htmloutput /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/weathermap/$tomap.html
 
countr=`echo $(($countr-1))`
done
```

 
*Agora vamos agendar uma tarefa para o script utilizando crontab:*



```
crontab -e
*/3 * * * * /usr/sbin/upweathermap.sh
```

 
*5 - CONFIGURAÇÕES WEATHERMAP*

Agora que já estamos com Weathermaps rodando e gerando mapas, vamos terminar sua configuração para deixar funcionando 100%.

*1 - Grupos de Mapas*

Acesse o Cacti (http://localhost/cacti/)Aba ConsoleMenu ManagementWeathermaps


*Na tela que abrir clique em Add, selecione o mapa que criou na lista abaixo:*

*No canto superior da tela, acesse a aba weathermap, apareceu uma tabela com o nome do seu mapa dizendo: This map hasn't been created yet ?*
*Aqui deve aparecer todos os seus gráfico, para resolver isso acesse:*



```
cd /usr/sbin
touch upimg.sh
vi upimg.sh
```

 
*Cole o código abaixo:*



```
#!/bin/bash
 
path=/var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/
pathcfg=/var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/configs/
bin=/var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/weathermap/
pathout=/var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/output/
mysql --skip-column-names --user='root' --password='SENHA DO BANCO' --database='cacti' --execute='select configfile,filehash from weathermap_maps' > "$path"weathemap_maps_list
mapslist="$path"weathemap_maps_list
 
if [ -f $mapslist ]
then
while read maps
do
config=$(echo $maps | awk '{$NF=""; print $0}')
map=$(echo $maps | awk '{print $NF}')
cd /var/www/html/cacti-0.8.8f/plugins/weathermap/
./weathermap --config configs/$config --output output/$map.png --htmloutput output/$map.html #--debug
sleep 5
convert -thumbnail 300x300 $pathout$map.png $pathout$map.thumb.png
done < $mapslist
fi
```

 
*Próximo passo é criar uma tarefa cron para executar o script:*



```
crontab -e
*/3 * * * * /usr/sbin/upimg.sh
```

 
*Não esqueça de alterar o caminho dos patchs, diretorios e a senha do banco de dados.

### Qualquer dúvida ou problema, poste nos comentários ###

Por: André Zanon*

----------


## m4d3

Muito bom, parabéns.

----------


## franciscoferreira000

Ficou show! Porém não consegui instalar o template do mikrotik.

----------


## mastergloom

O que houve?

----------


## franciscoferreira000

Não retorna nada no import template. Sendo que já fiz os procedimentos de copiar os arquivos baixados para a pasta cacti.

----------


## mastergloom

Acesse o menu Console > Templates > Graph Templates e verifica se criou algum template com o prefixo Mikrotik.

----------


## franciscoferreira000

Não cria. Vale ressaltar que minha versão do cacti é 0.8.8b, como também o template que estava tentando instalar não foi o citado acima, e sim baixado no site do cacti. Analisado os 2 percebi que existem mais scripts no do site.

Enfim, próximo passo é tentar instalar o acima citado.

----------


## mastergloom

Sim, esse não é o mesmo disponibilizado no site do cacti.

----------


## franciscoferreira000

Obrigado mastergloom, com seu template funcionou perfeitamente. Obrigado pela atenção.

Vou analisar agora uma maneira do cacti salvar os gráficos das interfaces pppoe dos meus servidores, de maneira dinâmica.

----------


## franciscoferreira000

Bom dia a todos, consegui armazenar gráficos dos meus clientes pppoe em um determinado servidor, porém tive que realizar de maneira manual. Existe alguma forma de automatizar a criação para clientes pppoe novos??

----------


## naldo864

Coloca umas screen shot do monitoramento com template UBNT por favor

----------

